# wheelchair for 13 year old GSD



## Nikkavy (Nov 25, 2012)

My 13 year old white GSD is finally losing most of the control in her hindquarters. She is not yet incontinent however so we are trying to find the best ways to get her out from our condo, down the hall, into the elevator, out the parking garage to her potty area. She's a good sport and she can hold it, but we're ready to try a wheelchair to minimize the falling down. 

Wondering if anyone on here might have a used wheelchair to fit a slim 52 lb girl that they would like to sell? I have looked at some pricey ones online and it seems like I should be able to find something used.

Also if anyone has bought one in the past and would like to speak to their experience using it in and out of the house, I'd love to hear about your experience!
Thanks,
Cassandra


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Rebelgirl was able to find a refurbished one. She had a thread several months back. You may want to pm her.


----------



## Nikkavy (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks I'll do that!


----------

